# N00bFrage zu NVidia 9626

## beowulf71

Also der neue Nvidia beta Treiber is mal installed nur das modul läßt sich nicht laden  :Smile: 

da war doch was mit  cp in die proc/modules wenn  ich mich net irre aber wie gings genau??

Sry ihr werdet euch wahrscheinlich aufn Kopf klatschen aber ich steh jetzt ehct an  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Öhh.

Eigentlich muss nur der Symlink /usr/src/linux stimmen.

Dann über modprobe nvidia laden.

Wie schaut denn die Fehlermeldung aus?

Tobi

----------

## beowulf71

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann stimmt der Symlink nicht

----------

## beowulf71

folglich versteh ich jetzt nur noch Bahnhof

habs nach dem tut. von www.wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Nvida gemacht

bach rmmod nvidia spuckte er dann oben genanntes aus 

wie mach ich jetzt weiter??

----------

## Finswimmer

```
/bin/ls -oa /usr/src/

uname -r 

rmmod nvidia

modprobe nvidia

dmesg |grep nvidia

```

Mach das bitte mal nacheinander und gib die Ausgaben zurück.

Dann sehen wir, wo der Fehler ist.

Tobi

----------

## beowulf71

localhost / # /bin/ls -oa /usr/src/

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  3 root 4096 Nov  4 21:38 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root 4096 Nov  6 10:26 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    0 Nov  3 18:06 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   22 Nov  4 21:38 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root 4096 Nov  4 22:23 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

----------

## beowulf71

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

----------

## beowulf71

localhost ~ # rmmod nvidia

ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules

localhost ~ #

----------

## beowulf71

localhost ~ # modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

----------

## beowulf71

da kam nix  :Smile: 

recht so??

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du im Kernel Nvidia-Treiber für den Framebuffer aktiviert? Die müssen unbedingt raus, darfst bei Nvidia-Karten nur den Vesa-Treiber für die Konsole verwenden.

----------

## beowulf71

rennt derzeit alles auf NV aber ohne FB soviel ich weiß 

ähm oder lieg ich jetzt komplett daneben ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Fehler liegt hier:

Dein Symlink muss immer auf die Sourcen des aktuellen Kernels verweisen:

 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 

Dein Kernel ist aber:

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

Also, bau dir einen neuen Kernel mit den vorhandenen Sourcen, oder lad dir die -r7 runter.

Tobi

----------

## beowulf71

THX Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Setzt mal das useflag symlink, dann wird dieser Link automatisch gesetzt, wenn du dir mit emerge gentoo-sources einen neuen drauftust. Und schau dir mal make install beim Kernel an, da wird alles automatisch nach /boot kopiert. Da kann man nichts vergessen im Vergleich zu händischem Kopieren.

----------

## treor

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Setzt mal das useflag symlink, dann wird dieser Link automatisch gesetzt, wenn du dir mit emerge gentoo-sources einen neuen drauftust. Und schau dir mal make install beim Kernel an, da wird alles automatisch nach /boot kopiert. Da kann man nichts vergessen im Vergleich zu händischem Kopieren.

 

diese use-flag stellt mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit das problem dar.

denn: mit energe gentoo-sources installierst du dir nämlich eben KEINEN neuen kernel sondern nur die kernel sources aus denen du dann den neuen kernel bauen kannst.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Setzt mal das useflag symlink, dann wird dieser Link automatisch gesetzt, wenn du dir mit emerge gentoo-sources einen neuen drauftust. Und schau dir mal make install beim Kernel an, da wird alles automatisch nach /boot kopiert. Da kann man nichts vergessen im Vergleich zu händischem Kopieren.

 

Ich versteh den Nutzen von der Symlink-Flag nicht. Ich finde sogar, sie hat einen negativen Effekt:

emerge gentoo-sources lädt mir (beipielsweise) Version 12 runter --> symlink auf V12

dann kommt ein Update auf V13-r3 --> Symlink auf V13-r3

Oder wird bei der Flag überprüft, welcher Kernel grad läuft (uname -r) und dann der Link gesetzt.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Stimmt, das Flag symlink installiert keinen neuen Kernel. Es stellt den Link auf den gerade runtergeladenen Kernel um, nicht auf den aktiven. Wenn man dieses Flag setzt, MUSS man danach schon den neuen installieren, bevor man andere Pakete installiert. Es erspart dir nur einen manuellen Schritt.

----------

## beowulf71

will nicht .)

(hd0,0)

und ann als kernel ...

Pfad zu meinem bzImage root=/dev/sda3 bei mir  :Smile: 

mit (hd 0,0) is er net glücklich wie´s aussieht

----------

## energyman76b

title=2.6

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

reicht.

normalerweise.

und für einen old Eintrag vmlinuz.old denn das sind Sachen, die von make install angelegt werden.

wenn nicht, versuch es mit 1,0 oder

manchmal zählt grub die Laufwerke beim anders, als linux...

----------

